# Bale e Neymar



## Fabry_cekko (5 Agosto 2013)

I 2 super acquisti del Real e del Barca. Hanno tutti e 2 una pressione immensa. Uno perchè diventerà il giocatore più costoso della Storia e l'altro perchè dovrà vincere per forza il Mondiale in casa. La sfida sarà sempre Messi contro Ronaldo opppure uno dei 2 (se non tutti e 2) supereranno questi fenomeni? Per me la sfida sarà sempre Leo contro Cristiano mentre Bale farà una bella stagione, invece Neymar finirà per litigare con Messi e con il Barca...


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Agosto 2013)

Ci sono più le probabilità che Bale faccia una grande stagione. Neymar è un grandissimo talento forse già un fenomeno, però anch'io temo avrà parecchi problemi con Messi, per quanto riguarda il ruolo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Agosto 2013)

Bale è atleticamente fuori scala in Premier,nella Liga il dislivello dovrebbe essere ancora più accentuato.Ha tutto per giocare benissimo nel Real.
Neymar ha fatto bene ad andare in Spagna,ma rischia di essere fagocitato da Messi,come è finora successo a coloro che hanno tentato di elevarsi a co-protagonisti,invece di fare i maggiordomi di Leo.


----------



## S T B (5 Agosto 2013)

Bale mi piace un sacco, Neymar non lo sopporto


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Agosto 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Bale è atleticamente fuori scala in Premier,nella Liga il dislivello dovrebbe essere ancora più accentuato.Ha tutto per giocare benissimo nel Real.
> Neymar ha fatto bene ad andare in Spagna,ma rischia di essere fagocitato da Messi,come è finora successo a coloro che hanno tentato di elevarsi a co-protagonisti,invece di fare i maggiordomi di Leo.



Perfetto !


----------



## Snake (5 Agosto 2013)

Io non vedo che problemi dovrebbe avere Neymar con Messi, casomai dovrebbe essere felice di giocare insieme ad uno che ti mette 4 volte davanti alla porta a partita attirando le difese avversarie, e a differenza dei vari Sanchez o Villa tatticamente sono più compatibili perchè lì a sinistra è la zona dove preferisce giocare mentre gli altri dovevano adattarsi (che poi Villa fece comunque una prima grandissima stagione al Barca).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Agosto 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Io non vedo che problemi dovrebbe avere Neymar con Messi, casomai dovrebbe essere felice di giocare insieme ad uno che ti mette 4 volte davanti alla porta a partita attirando le difese avversarie, e a differenza dei vari Sanchez o Villa tatticamente sono più compatibili perchè lì a sinistra è la zona dove preferisce giocare mentre gli altri dovevano adattarsi (che poi Villa fece comunque una prima grandissima stagione al Barca).



io penso che all'inizio si troveranno benissimo...però è scontato che Neymar vuole diventare il giocatore più forte del Mondo e per farlo deve trascinare il Barcellona più di Messi...e non credo che glielo permetterà Leo

invece Bale non penso che avrà problemi con Ronaldo...è il suo idolo


----------



## Snake (6 Agosto 2013)

secondo me vi fate troppe segh.e mentali


----------



## Livestrong (6 Agosto 2013)

Ma infatti son le stesse cose che si dicevano di Wade e Lebron ad esempio... Dovessero vincere champions e liga vedreste che nessuno direbbe nulla. Il calcio è uno sport di squadra, non individuale


----------



## Djici (6 Agosto 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> io penso che all'inizio si troveranno benissimo...però è scontato che Neymar vuole diventare il giocatore più forte del Mondo e per farlo deve trascinare il Barcellona più di Messi...e non credo che glielo permetterà Leo
> 
> invece Bale non penso che avrà problemi con Ronaldo...è il suo idolo



quando sei arrivato a questi livelli non ci sono piu idoli... impossibile immaginare bale fare quello che ronaldo vuole solo perche quando era piu giovane era il suo idolo.
non sono piu adolescenti.


----------



## The Ripper (6 Agosto 2013)

Bale è un giocatore ormai maturo. Neymar un ragazzino ancora tutto da scoprire nel grande calcio. Differenza abissale tra i due.... non nel talento secondo me, ma nell'esperienza e nella maturità.
Poi uno è appen approdato in Europa, l'altro gioca ad alti livelli da anni.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Agosto 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> secondo me vi fate troppe segh.e mentali



 vabbè per me è così


----------



## Snake (6 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma infatti son le stesse cose che si dicevano di Wade e Lebron ad esempio... Dovessero vincere champions e liga vedreste che nessuno direbbe nulla. Il calcio è uno sport di squadra, non individuale



E quei due quando si son messi insieme erano probabilmente i due migliori giocatori della lega con Kobe, Neymar con tutto il rispetto ma chi ***** è? Un 21enne che non sa ancora cosa significhi giocare in europa, e dovrebbe pretendere di mettere da parte il più grande giocatore al mondo? Non lo faccio così stupido


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Agosto 2013)

Neymar capirà di dover essere necessariamente la "seconda donna" al Barca, altrimenti non campa, sportivamente, più di 2 mesi in Catalunya.


----------



## #Dodo90# (6 Agosto 2013)

Secondo me vi fate troppe . "deve dimostrare", "è il giocatore più costoso", "vuole dimostrare", "vuole rubare la scena a Messi". Ma secondo voi quelli pensano a questo? Quelli giocano e si divertono. Neymar poi, secondo voi pensa a quello che dite voi? Lui pensa che gioca con il più forte di tutti e che si divertorà da morire LOL


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Agosto 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Secondo me vi fate troppe *****. "deve dimostrare", "è il giocatore più costoso", "vuole dimostrare", "vuole rubare la scena a Messi". Ma secondo voi quelli pensano a questo? Quelli giocano e si divertono. Neymar poi, secondo voi pensa a quello che dite voi? *Lui pensa che gioca con il più forte di tutti e che si divertorà da morire LOL*



invece tu sai cosa pensa Neymar


----------



## #Dodo90# (7 Agosto 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> invece tu sai cosa pensa Neymar



Infatti io non mi faccio mentali scriveendo che non farà bene, che avrà problemi perchè è una prima donna, che non si troverà bene perchè vuole rubare la scena a Messi o che sarà invidioso di Messi. Non è che ce lo hanno mandato a Barcelona, è voluto andare lui. Poteva scegliere tra Real e Barca, evidentemente un motivo ci sarà, di certo non è andato lì perchè odia Messi ed il Barcelona e vuole rubare la scena..............


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Agosto 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Infatti io non mi faccio ***** mentali scriveendo che non farà bene, che avrà problemi perchè è una prima donna, che non si troverà bene perchè vuole rubare la scena a Messi o che sarà invidioso di Messi. Non è che ce lo hanno mandato a Barcelona, è voluto andare lui. Poteva scegliere tra Real e Barca, evidentemente un motivo ci sarà, di certo non è andato lì perchè odia Messi ed il Barcelona e vuole rubare la scena..............



vabbè o sono solo dei pensieri, mica c'è bisogno di scannarsi...per me Neymar è andato al Barcellona per crescere come giocatore e per vincere...e per riuscirci deve fare la "spalla" di Messi...


----------



## Djici (7 Agosto 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> vabbè o sono solo dei pensieri, mica c'è bisogno di scannarsi...per me Neymar è andato al Barcellona per crescere come giocatore e per vincere...e per riuscirci deve fare la "spalla" di Messi...



andando a madrid doveva comunque fare la "spalla" di ronaldo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Agosto 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> andando a madrid doveva comunque fare la "spalla" di ronaldo.



per me infatti doveva andare in una squadra disposta a giocare per lui


----------



## O Animal (2 Ottobre 2013)

Primo mese in Spagna.. per ora direi meglio Neymar che ha trovato quasi subito l'intesa con Messi rispetto a Bale che non è ancora riuscito a trovare una forma fisica decente e non si capisce ancora dove verrà collocato nello scacchiere madridista...


----------



## The Ripper (2 Ottobre 2013)

Non avevo dubbi su Neymar. Sta facendo molto bene. Chi si aspettava un goleador sin da subito non ha capito niente.


----------



## Jino (2 Ottobre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Non avevo dubbi su Neymar. Sta facendo molto bene. Chi si aspettava un goleador sin da subito non ha capito niente.



Eddai. Ha fatto 2 gol in 10 partite, sotto porta ci si aspettava ben altro da uno che in Brasile segnava a raffica. E' l'inizio per carità, ma parlare che sta facendo addirittura molto bene. Se a gennaio l'andazzo è ancora questo già si parlerà di delusione, parliamoci chiaro.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Ottobre 2013)

per adesso nessuno dei due sta brillando


----------



## The Ripper (2 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Eddai. Ha fatto 2 gol in 10 partite, sotto porta ci si aspettava ben altro da uno che in Brasile segnava a raffica. E' l'inizio per carità, ma parlare che sta facendo addirittura molto bene. Se a gennaio l'andazzo è ancora questo già si parlerà di delusione, parliamoci chiaro.


a 20 anni arrivi dal campionato brasiliano per giocare non nel Barcellona, ma nella SQUADRA DI MESSI.
E' il giocatore che al barcellona serviva: quello che gioca molto per la squadra. Non so quanti assist ha già fatto...6...7...boh... 
Può solo crescere e sia i margini che le prospettive ci sono.
Ozil sta avendo un rendimento simile all'Arsenal, tanto per fare un esempio.

Il 90% delle persone si aspettavano un Neymar in difficoltà. Non sarà ancora incisivo, ma tutto si può dire tranne che non si sia adattato quasi in maniera immediata al calcio europeo.


----------



## O Animal (27 Ottobre 2013)

Dopo il Clasico direi che vivono su due pianeti diversi:

Neymar devastante, ha confuso uno dei migliori in campo del Real (Carvajal) tutta la partita e ha fatto un tiro di biliardo da vero fenomeno;

Bale imbarazzante, se veramente è al 120% della forma (come detto da Carletto) non lo ritengo molto meglio di bestemmia Matri.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Ottobre 2013)

beh si per adesso Neymar sta facendo veramente bene anche se mi aspettavo qualche gol in più, ma a lui ovviamente interessa crescere come giocatore visto che è del 92...mi sta diventando simpatico Neymar

per Bale aspettiamo prima di giudicare visto che viene da un infortunio, ma purtroppo sono convinto che fallirà a Madrid per tanti motivi e così butterà una carriera...doveva andare al Manchester United avrebbe lavorato più tranquillo e in una società più seria


----------



## prebozzio (27 Ottobre 2013)

Neymar mi sta stupendo positivamente per l'atteggiamento, la voglia di imparare e di sacrificarsi, la capacità di mettere le sue qualità al servizio della squadra (cosa che per esempio Ibra, forse perché arrivato al Barcellona all'apice della carriera, non ha fatto). Me lo aspettavo più sfrontato ed egocentrico, si sta rivelando molto intelligente. Bravissimo.


----------



## Snape (27 Ottobre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> a 20 anni arrivi dal campionato brasiliano per giocare non nel Barcellona, ma nella SQUADRA DI MESSI.
> E' il giocatore che al barcellona serviva: quello che gioca molto per la squadra. Non so quanti assist ha già fatto...6...7...boh...
> Può solo crescere e sia i margini che le prospettive ci sono.
> Ozil sta avendo un rendimento simile all'Arsenal, tanto per fare un esempio.
> ...



Ma mi adatterei anche io al calcio euiropeo giocando nel barca. E forse farei pure 5-6 assist a fine stagione, con gente come messi intorno a me, con le squadre nella liga che 9 volte su 10 prendono dai 2 ai 4 gol. Per me, per ora, non ha dimostrato niente.


----------



## Hammer (27 Ottobre 2013)

Neymar ha alto potenziale ma per ora è ancora acerbo, analogamente a quanto è capitato a molti brasiliani traslocati in Europa. Concordo con chi dice che non ha ancora dimostrato nulla, tra l'altro contro di noi non mi ha impressionato. Se ne riparla tra qualche mese


----------



## vota DC (27 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Ma mi adatterei anche io al calcio euiropeo giocando nel barca. E forse farei pure 5-6 assist a fine stagione, con gente come messi intorno a me, con le squadre nella liga che 9 volte su 10 prendono dai 2 ai 4 gol. Per me, per ora, non ha dimostrato niente.



Che poi wikipedia dice 3 gol, per il momento inferiore ad El Shaarawy solo che almeno lo fanno valere una cinquantina di milioni invece che la metà.


----------



## Snape (27 Ottobre 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Che poi wikipedia dice 3 gol, per il momento inferiore ad El Shaarawy solo che almeno lo fanno valere una cinquantina di milioni invece che la metà.



Ok che gioca largo a sx, ma ne parlano come il nuovo dio del calcio...intorno ha iniesta xavi alves messi pedro... ci metti matri in sta compagine ed è capace di segnare 5-6 gol stagionali...


----------



## O Animal (27 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Ok che gioca largo a sx, ma ne parlano come il nuovo dio del calcio...intorno ha iniesta xavi alves messi pedro... ci metti matri in sta compagine ed è capace di segnare 5-6 gol stagionali...





Mettere Matri e quelli là nella stessa frase è un abominio... a 21 anni Matri aveva difficoltà al PRATO in C1


----------



## Snape (27 Ottobre 2013)

Avrebbe tutt'oggi difficoltà al prato. Sul prato anzi, ne ha molte.


----------



## Jino (27 Ottobre 2013)

Io nonostante il clasico di ieri rimango dell'idea che Bale sia più forte.


----------



## Frikez (27 Ottobre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Dopo il Clasico direi che vivono su due pianeti diversi:
> 
> Neymar devastante, ha confuso uno dei migliori in campo del Real (Carvajal) tutta la partita e ha fatto un tiro di biliardo da vero fenomeno;
> 
> Bale imbarazzante, se veramente è al 120% della forma (come detto da Carletto) non lo ritengo molto meglio di bestemmia Matri.



Bale come Matri


----------



## O Animal (27 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Bale come Matri





Valutando che è costato 10 volte Matri ad oggi non ha reso 10 volte meglio di Matri sul campo e, sapendo cosa ha reso Matri sul campo, ti lascio immaginare che schifo abbia fatto Bale fino ad oggi...


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Ottobre 2013)

Bale ha praticamente saltato la preparazione estiva,è ancora imballatissimo fisicamente.



Jino ha scritto:


> Io nonostante il clasico di ieri rimango dell'idea che Bale sia più forte.



Anche per me.


----------



## #Dodo90# (27 Ottobre 2013)

Ancora presto per dare giudizi. Uno viene da un infortunio e non è ancora al 100%, l'altro ha 20 anni, viene dal Brasile e non è proprio un ala sinistra...


----------



## Frikez (27 Ottobre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Valutando che è costato 10 volte Matri ad oggi non ha reso 10 volte meglio di Matri sul campo e, sapendo cosa ha reso Matri sul campo, ti lascio immaginare che schifo abbia fatto Bale fino ad oggi...



Ho capito ma come dice Zazà ha saltato la preparazione arrivando rotto in Spagna, non ha senso parlare di pacco.


----------



## Frikez (27 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io nonostante il clasico di ieri rimango dell'idea che Bale sia più forte.



Idem, senza neanche pensarci.


----------



## Dexter (27 Ottobre 2013)

Neymar a me sembra frenato. Ha paura di fare il fenomeno (che sa fare),di puntare l'uomo,di provare le giocate che lo hanno reso,appunto,Neymar. Nel Barca fa il compitino,non gioca male per carità...ma non da' niente più di un Pedro per dire. Deve avere più palle e sbattersene di far sfigurare Messi...

Bale ha saltato la preparazione ed è uno che fa dell'atleticità il punto forte,quindi è ingiudicabile. Poi finchè non gli trovano una posizione in campo...  E' presto per parlare di flop...vediamo nel 2014 che combina. Ieri non l'ho visto poi cosi male a differenza di tanti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Ottobre 2013)

Nonostante ad oggi Neymar ha dimostrato di piu per me Bale è piu forte.


----------



## Snake (27 Ottobre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Neymar a me sembra frenato. Ha paura di fare il fenomeno (che sa fare),di puntare l'uomo,di provare le giocate che lo hanno reso,appunto,Neymar. Nel Barca fa il compitino,non gioca male per carità...ma non da' niente più di un Pedro per dire. Deve avere più palle e sbattersene di far sfigurare Messi...


non è vero


----------



## 2515 (27 Ottobre 2013)

Neymar sta semplicemente capendo che in brasile finora ha giocato alla playstation e non a calcio serio. E sta giocando pure in spagna, fosse in Inghilterra altro che numeretti, lo avrebbero schiacciato fisicamente e psicologicamente.


----------



## Hammer (27 Ottobre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Neymar sta semplicemente capendo che in brasile finora ha giocato alla playstation e non a calcio serio. E sta giocando pure in spagna, fosse in Inghilterra altro che numeretti, lo avrebbero schiacciato fisicamente e psicologicamente.



Esattamente. Avrei voluto vederlo in Italia, anzi. Si è visto come perfino Messi quando gioca contro le italiane non sia il fenomeno devastante che si vede in Spagna


----------



## iceman. (27 Ottobre 2013)

Scelgo Bale tutta la vita, ha uno strapotere fisico eccezionale senza contare che è forte, ieri ha fatto uno scatto che per poco non recuperava il pallone che stava uscendo in fallo laterale...diciamo che lo vedo più completo rispetto a Neymar che resta sempre un grande giocatore


----------



## iceman. (27 Ottobre 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Esattamente. Avrei voluto vederlo in Italia, anzi. Si è visto come perfino Messi quando gioca contro le italiane non sia il fenomeno devastante che si vede in Spagna



6 gol ci ha fatto, 3 su rigore, e il gol che ci ha fatto martedì è un gol difficilissimo anche se sembra facile, poteva tirare subito invece ha saltato mexes e tutto scordinato l'ha messa all'angolino, è il numero 1, giocasse in Italia ne farebbe più di 25


----------



## O Animal (15 Dicembre 2013)

Un primo bilancino credo che lo possiamo già fare perchè Bale ha giocato comunque 5 partite di Champions e 10 di Liga...

Con i numeri alla mano e valutando il rendimento medio dei 2 giocatori fino ad oggi:

In Liga:
Voto Bale: 6,5
Voto Neymar: 7,5

In Champions:
Voto Bale: 6
Voto Neymar: 8

PS: Per avere un paragone Messi (fino a quando ha giocato) è stato da 10 in Champions e da 9,5 in Liga mentre C.Ronaldo 10 in Champions e 8 in Liga. Di Maria con un minutaggio simile a Bale e spesso fuori posizione è stato da 6 in Liga e 7 in Champions. Avreste mai pagato 100 milioni per un doppione di Di Maria?


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Dicembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Un primo bilancino credo che lo possiamo già fare perchè Bale ha giocato comunque 5 partite di Champions e 10 di Liga...
> 
> Con i numeri alla mano e valutando il rendimento medio dei 2 giocatori fino ad oggi:
> 
> ...



Due cose:

1) Bale ha iniziato a giocare praticamente a fine ottobre,avendo avuto problemi continui da agosto.
2) Nonostante il punto uno,i numeri dicono che Neymar ha totalizzato 8 gol e 12 assist in 1599 minuti (un gol ogni 199 minuti,un assist ogni 133),mentre Bale 9 gol e 7 assist in 989 minuti (un gol ogni 109 minuti,un assist ogni 141).

E comunque Bale non è,per caratteristiche,un doppione di Di Maria,ma è molto più completo.


----------



## O Animal (15 Dicembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Due cose:
> 
> 1) Bale ha iniziato a giocare praticamente a fine ottobre,avendo avuto problemi continui da agosto.
> 2) Nonostante il punto uno,i numeri dicono che Neymar ha totalizzato 8 gol e 12 assist in 1599 minuti (un gol ogni 199 minuti,un assist ogni 133),mentre Bale 9 gol e 7 assist in 989 minuti (un gol ogni 109 minuti,un assist ogni 141).
> ...



Sono andato ben oltre all'handicap di inizio stagione e alla media relizzativa, ho fatto un piccolo studio partita per partita sulla fase offensiva, quella difensiva e quella di possesso e ti assicuro che i valori ad oggi sono quelli... 

Vedremo da Gennaio a Giugno ma per adesso mi sembra più un Di Maria che un Di Stefano...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Dicembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> E comunque Bale non è,per caratteristiche,un doppione di Di Maria,ma è molto più completo.



Bale probabilmente è più forte, ma cmq cambia poco passare da Di Maria a Bale...per me l'Argentino è tra i 5 centrocampisti migliori al mondo


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Bale probabilmente è più forte, ma cmq cambia poco passare da Di Maria a Bale...per me l'Argentino è tra i 5 centrocampisti migliori al mondo



Se per centrocampisti intendi anche i centrali non concordo nella maniera più assoluta.
Se mi parli di esterni allora è un'opinione che si può anche condividere (anche se per me Ribery,Robben,Bale,Hazard e Reus sono superiori).
Io comunque parlavo di caratteristiche,che sono molto diverse,non necessariamente di valore assoluto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Dicembre 2013)

Bale è molto più determinante per il Real di quanto non lo sia Neymar per il Barcellona che di fatto resta una macchina semi-perfetta.


----------



## Jino (15 Dicembre 2013)

Apprezzo sempre il tuo lavoro sulle statistiche, ma francamente non ci trovo mai un senso pratico, per me trovano il tempo che trovano.


----------



## O Animal (15 Dicembre 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Bale è molto più determinante per il Real di quanto non lo sia Neymar per il Barcellona che di fatto resta una macchina semi-perfetta.



Ad oggi no. Le migliori partite di Bale sino ad oggi sono state 4: contro la Juve (dove ha giocato meglio C.Ronaldo), contro il Galatasaray (meglio di lui Isco e Di Maria), contro il Siviglia (meglio Benzema) e contro il Valladolid (qui sì migliore in campo, unica volta in 15 partite).


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Dicembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ad oggi no. Le migliori partite di Bale sino ad oggi sono state 4: contro la Juve (dove ha giocato meglio C.Ronaldo), contro il Galatasaray (meglio di lui Isco e Di Maria), contro il Siviglia (meglio Benzema) e contro il Valladolid (qui sì migliore in campo, unica volta in 15 partite).



Ed infatti il Real sta leggermente andando sotto le aspettative, non parlavo di essere determinante in positivo.


Forse la parola più adatta è importante, Bale per il Real è più importante di un Neymar, che di fatto sfrutta il lavoro del centrocampo monstre blaugrana


----------



## O Animal (15 Dicembre 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ed infatti il Real sta leggermente andando sotto le aspettative, non parlavo di essere determinante in positivo.
> 
> Forse la parola più adatta è importante, Bale per il Real è più importante di un Neymar, che di fatto sfrutta il lavoro del centrocampo monstre blaugrana



Lo so infatti anche i numeri di Messi sono leggermente meglio di quelli di C.Ronaldo per lo stesso motivo, però ad oggi lo scarto tra Bale e Neymar è più marcato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Dicembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Se per centrocampisti intendi anche i centrali non concordo nella maniera più assoluta.
> Se mi parli di esterni allora è un'opinione che si può anche condividere (anche se per me Ribery,Robben,Bale,Hazard e Reus sono superiori).
> Io comunque parlavo di caratteristiche,che sono molto diverse,non necessariamente di valore assoluto.



esterni...Reus no per me è un gradino sotto a quelli...poi Bale ormai è una seconda punta


----------



## O Animal (15 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Apprezzo sempre il tuo lavoro sulle statistiche, ma francamente non ci trovo mai un senso pratico, per me trovano il tempo che trovano.



Non ne faccio una religione però non essendo al Bernabeu tutte le settimane li trovo più democratici che non gli highlights e i commenti dei "giornalisti" sportivi...

Se ti dicessi che i migliori giocatori della Premier sino ad oggi sono stati Suarez, Ramsey, Gerrard, Nasri e Aguero non credo di discostarmi molto dalla realtà...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Dicembre 2013)

per adesso Neymar sta facendo decisamente meglio e sta facendo una bella stagione...Bale è rientrato da poco da un infortunio e gioca in un club dove ancora non hanno un gioco e si affidano ai colpi dei singoli...secondo me farà bene

Neymar può diventare un Fenomeno mentre Bale credo proprio di no...un Campione sicuro


----------



## mandraghe (15 Dicembre 2013)

Ad oggi nessuno dei due ha ripagato gli enormi investimenti fatti dal Real e dal Barça e chissà se mai lo faranno...

Per dire: entrambi devono avvicinarsi a CR7 e a Messi altrimenti potremo parlare di fallimento, viste le cifre spese non ci si può aspettare che rendano come Benzema o Sanchez...


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Dicembre 2013)

Bale è andato nella peggior squadra possibile, non è un palleggiatore di natura. 

Adesso forse è più di Neymar, però questo ha più margine di crescita, essendo in Europa da solo quattro mesi...


----------



## Snake (15 Dicembre 2013)

noto che bastano due partite per cambiare totalmente opinione sull'uno e sull'altro. Un pò di equilibrio non farebbe schifo, anche le statistiche lasciano il tempo che trovano se sono drogate da una o due partite (tipo in champions nel caso di Neymar).


----------



## Frikez (15 Dicembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> noto che bastano due partite per cambiare totalmente opinione sull'uno e sull'altro. Un pò di equilibrio non farebbe schifo, anche le statistiche lasciano il tempo che trovano se sono drogate da una o due partite (tipo in champions nel caso di Neymar).



Bale è un pacco.

Qualche settimana dopo: Bale meglio di Neymar.

Poi: Neymar sopravvalutato, Bale è di un altro livello.


----------



## O Animal (15 Dicembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> noto che bastano due partite per cambiare totalmente opinione sull'uno e sull'altro. Un pò di equilibrio non farebbe schifo, anche le statistiche lasciano il tempo che trovano se sono drogate da una o due partite (tipo in champions nel caso di Neymar).



Sui numeri della Champions non ho molti dubbi, Neymar è stato il migliore in campo contro il Celtic sia all'andata che al ritorno, nella prima contro l'Ajax ha giocato bene ed anche nella sconfitta di Amsterdam è stato uno dei pochi a salvarsi (insieme a Xavi e Mascherano). Le uniche 2 partite in cui non si è visto sono state quelle contro il Milan e credo per inesperienza contro le difese "italiane".


----------



## Doctore (15 Dicembre 2013)

Bale è un campione ma il problema è la valutazione esagerata di 100 milioni...quindi agli occhi della gente è chiaro che possa essere definito pacco se non azzecca qualche partita.
Neymar è un campione...gli serve ancora un po di tempo per adattarsi all europa tutto qua.


----------



## Snake (15 Dicembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Bale è un pacco.
> 
> Qualche settimana dopo: Bale meglio di Neymar.
> 
> Poi: Neymar sopravvalutato, Bale è di un altro livello.



fossero solo Bale e Neymar, non parliamo delle sentenze su Guardiola dopo due partite


----------



## O Animal (15 Dicembre 2013)

Capire l'impatto dei giocatori nelle diverse squadre è semplicemente un casino... Pensate che nel 2009 internazionalmente si diceva che Kakà avrebbe fatto meglio di C.Ronaldo a Madrid perché era più abituato ai ritmi latini, era un giocatore più tecnico, non era un esaltato e sarebbe stato sicuramente più uomo squadra di C.Ronaldo... Il resto è storia...


----------



## mandraghe (15 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Bale è un campione ma il problema è la valutazione esagerata di 100 milioni...quindi agli occhi della gente è chiaro che possa essere definito pacco se non azzecca qualche partita.
> Neymar è un campione...gli serve ancora un po di tempo per adattarsi all europa tutto qua.



Infatti: Bale avrà sempre qualcosa da dimostrare perchè tutti gli chiederanno sempre di giustificare la sua valutazione


----------



## O Animal (18 Febbraio 2014)

Trovate le differenze...

Neymar al rientro dopo 1 mese di infortunio:


----------



## O Animal (18 Febbraio 2014)

Bale alla 16a partita da titolare nella Liga:


----------



## The Ripper (18 Febbraio 2014)

Solo uno sciocco, un cieco o uno che di calcio non ne capisce direbbe che Neymar non è un fenomeno.
Ha una voglia di imparare incredibile.
Si è dimostrato più umile di quanto ci si aspettasse.
E ancora deve crescere e capire il calcio europeo (soprattutto facendo esperienza in Champions).


----------



## O Animal (18 Febbraio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Solo uno sciocco, un cieco o uno che di calcio non ne capisce direbbe che Neymar non è un fenomeno.
> Ha una voglia di imparare incredibile.
> Si è dimostrato più umile di quanto ci si aspettasse.
> E ancora deve crescere e capire il calcio europeo (soprattutto facendo esperienza in Champions).



Numeri alla mano... Nella fase a gironi della Champions 13-14 Neymar è stato il terzo miglior giocatore della competizione dietro a C.Ronaldo e Ibrabimovic... Ed era alla prima esperienza... Sky's the limit...


----------



## Belfast Boy (18 Febbraio 2014)

Due fenomeni assoluti. Pagati decisamente troppo, ma non mi scandalizzo per quello. Come margini di crescita in termini assoluti, soprattutto tattici è chiaro come Neymar sia favorito, il suo malus è che non vedo favorita la sua crescita tattica nè nell'attuale Barcellona, nè nell'attuale Liga e con quell'allenatore. Senza andare troppo lontano, sono convinto che nel Barcellona di Guardiola avrebbe trovato margini assai più rilevanti. Mentre Bale, anche solo per esser sopravvissuto alla gogna mediatica estiva ed essersi confermato protagonista al Real (cosa non facile per mille motivi) ha il mio apprezzamento. Vedremo tra qualche anno...perchè se i margini di miglioramento come ho scritto pendono decisamente dalla parte di Neymar seppur non sia nella situazione ideale, sarà da valutare la parte professionistica e fisica dove Bale lo supera e le carriere lunghe non si fanno di solo estro e talento, vedremo.
Per il momento: propendo più per Bale, il Brasiliano è ancora troppo capriccioso ma sicuramente molto più divertente nelle giocate.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Febbraio 2014)

Pensavo che Neymar fosse un pacco assoluto, un fenomeno da campionato brasiliano e basta. Mi sono ricreduto.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Febbraio 2014)

Bale è sprecato in queste condizioni. Nel campionato spagnolo è ovviamente più adatto Neymar.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Febbraio 2014)

Neymar mi ha sorpreso...si vedeva che non era un giocatore normale in Brasile, ma pensavo che al Barcellona sarebbe stato oscurato da Messi come è successo con tutti quanti


----------



## iceman. (18 Febbraio 2014)

Gioca pur sempre in Spagna, vediamo se riesce a fare la differenza stasera col City, continuo a preferirgli Bale


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Bale alla 16a partita da titolare nella Liga:



Eccolo invece alla 17a partita da titolare nella Liga:


----------



## O Animal (22 Febbraio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Eccolo invece alla 17a partita da titolare nella Liga:



 Ma allora Balotelli che fa queste cose sullo 0 a 0 vale almeno 200 milioni...


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ma allora Balotelli che fa queste cose sullo 0 a 0 vale almeno 200 milioni...



E allora Quagliarella,tre o quattro anni fa,ne valeva 500


----------



## O Animal (22 Febbraio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> E allora Quagliarella,tre o quattro anni fa,ne valeva 500



Beh il Napoli nel 2009 l'aveva pagato il doppio di Thiago Silva...


----------



## Jino (22 Febbraio 2014)

Oggi Bale ha fatto un gol pazzesco.


----------



## Frikez (25 Maggio 2014)

Alla fine 2 coppe conquistate grazie a Mister 100 milioni 

Neymar 0


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Maggio 2014)

Confronto vinto da Bale alla fine...belle stagioni per entrambe, ma Bale ha deciso 2 Finali


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Maggio 2014)

Direi che possiamo tirare le somme della prima stagione spagnola:

*BALE*
Gol: 22
Assist: 19
Minuti: 3327 (un gol ogni 151 minuti,un assist ogni 175 minuti)
Trofei vinti: Coppa di Spagna (gol in finale),Champions League (gol in finale)

*NEYMAR*
Gol: 15
Assist: 15
Minuti: 2830 (un gol ogni 189 minuti,un assist ogni 189 minuti)
Trofei vinti: Supercoppa di Spagna (gol in una finale)


Detto questo mi aspetto un grande Mondiale da Neymar,nel Brasile è la stella indiscussa e rende decisamente di più.


----------



## Frikez (25 Maggio 2014)

Mi ero scordato la Supercoppa di Spagna


----------



## Jino (25 Maggio 2014)

Beh ero il primo in estate a schierarmi con Zidane, Bale ad oggi è un giocatore superiore a Neymar. Più maturo, pronto e completo. Ci sono tre anni di differenza e sicuramente il brasiliano ha bisogno di tempo per crescere nel calcio vero, quello europeo.

Però c'è una cosa di fondo, Real e Barca hanno due stelle, Messi e Ronaldo. Ecco, il gallese ha saputo rimanere in "secondo piano" e mettersi al servizio di Cristiano, Neymar al contrario no, ha pagato spesso la presenza dell'argentino. Non a caso quest'ultimo ha attraversato il miglior momento della stagione proprio quando la pulce era fuori.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh ero il primo in estate a schierarmi con Zidane, Bale ad oggi è un giocatore superiore a Neymar. Più maturo, pronto e completo. Ci sono tre anni di differenza e sicuramente il brasiliano ha bisogno di tempo per crescere nel calcio vero, quello europeo.
> 
> Però c'è una cosa di fondo, Real e Barca hanno due stelle, Messi e Ronaldo. Ecco, il gallese ha saputo rimanere in "secondo piano" e mettersi al servizio di Cristiano, Neymar al contrario no, ha pagato spesso la presenza dell'argentino. Non a caso quest'ultimo ha attraversato il miglior momento della stagione proprio quando la pulce era fuori.



la risposta alla tua seconda considerazione si può trovare nella prima. Tre anni possono essere tanta differenza.


----------



## Jino (25 Maggio 2014)

Infatti la seconda voleva essere una risposta alla mia prima considerazione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Però c'è una cosa di fondo, Real e Barca hanno due stelle, Messi e Ronaldo. Ecco, il gallese ha saputo rimanere in "secondo piano" e mettersi al servizio di Cristiano, Neymar al contrario no, ha pagato spesso la presenza dell'argentino. Non a caso quest'ultimo ha attraversato il miglior momento della stagione proprio quando la pulce era fuori.


Però Bale non è limitato tatticamente a differenza di Neymar.


----------



## Jino (25 Maggio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Però Bale non è limitato tatticamente a differenza di Neymar.



Bale è un campione fatto e finito e lo si sapeva andando ad acquistarlo dagli Spurs. Neymar è un potenziale campione che di strada ne deve fare ancora tanta.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Bale è un campione fatto e finito e lo si sapeva andando ad acquistarlo dagli Spurs. Neymar è un potenziale campione che di strada ne deve fare ancora tanta.


Sono d'accordo, non ero d'accordo sul fatto che Neymar non avesse superato l'ostacolo Messi a differenza di Bale che ha superato Ronaldo.


----------



## Jino (25 Maggio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, non ero d'accordo sul fatto che Neymar non avesse superato l'ostacolo Messi a differenza di Bale che ha superato Ronaldo.



Io credo sia semplicemente carattere, Neymar a differenza di Bale è una primadonna. Per me il brasiliano soffrirà sempre la figura di Messi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io credo sia semplicemente carattere, Neymar a differenza di Bale è una primadonna. Per me il brasiliano soffrirà sempre la figura di Messi.


Il Barcellona dipende da Messi più di quanto il Real dipenda da Ronaldo, i catalani ruotano tutti intorno all'argentino quindi per Neymar è davvero difficile mettersi in mostra, aggiungici che gioca da esterno e la frittata è fatta. Bale ha avuto, tatticamente, la possibilità di esprimersi a differenza di Neymar, poi per carità, io accetto il tuo discorso sul fatto che abbia superato il "limite" di essere soltanto la seconda stella della squadra però credo che Neymar sarà sempre limitato a Barcellona e non per carattere, anche perché per atteggiamento concordo con chi l'ha giudicato più umile di quanto ci aspettassimo tutti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io credo sia semplicemente carattere, Neymar a differenza di Bale è una primadonna. Per me il brasiliano soffrirà sempre la figura di Messi.



Anche per me...invece Bale e Ronaldo non hanno problemi...alla fine si è rivelata una mossa azzeccata quella di Bale (anche se 100 milioni sono troppi)


----------



## Jino (25 Maggio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona dipende da Messi più di quanto il Real dipenda da Ronaldo, i catalani ruotano tutti intorno all'argentino quindi per Neymar è davvero difficile mettersi in mostra, aggiungici che gioca da esterno e la frittata è fatta. Bale ha avuto, tatticamente, la possibilità di esprimersi a differenza di Neymar, poi per carità, io accetto il tuo discorso sul fatto che abbia superato il "limite" di essere soltanto la seconda stella della squadra però credo che Neymar sarà sempre limitato a Barcellona e non per carattere, anche perché per atteggiamento concordo con chi l'ha giudicato più umile di quanto ci aspettassimo tutti.



Sull'umiltà non discuto, ma sono certo che Neymar non potrà stare con questo Messi tanti anni, alla lunga chiederà la cessione. Non lo vedo totalmente predisposto a fare da spalla a qualcuno vita natural durante, come invece Bale non credo abbia problemi a fare. Per me a Barcellona nel giro di due anni uno tra Neymar e Messi lascia. Non la prossima stagione, ma al massimo al termine di quella dopo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sull'umiltà non discuto, ma sono certo che Neymar non potrà stare con questo Messi tanti anni, alla lunga chiederà la cessione. Non lo vedo totalmente predisposto a fare da spalla a qualcuno vita natural durante, come invece Bale non credo abbia problemi a fare. Per me a Barcellona nel giro di due anni uno tra Neymar e Messi lascia. Non la prossima stagione, ma al massimo al termine di quella dopo.


A Neymar sta giustamente stretto il ruolo al Barça perché è messo in secondo piano, Bale pur essendo una spalle ci starà lo stesso in copertina. Credo siano due situazioni differenti da questo punto di vista.


----------



## vota DC (25 Maggio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Direi che possiamo tirare le somme della prima stagione spagnola:
> 
> *BALE*
> Gol: 22
> ...



I dati postati provano che Balotelli > Neymar, dobbiamo venderlo (purtroppo con Raiola bisogna venderlo) a 100 milioni, prima però compriamo la metà di Paloschi sennò il Chievo fa lo stesso ragionamento.


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Maggio 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> I dati postati provano che Balotelli > Neymar,



Non mi pare.


----------



## pennyhill (25 Maggio 2014)

I numeri sono ottimi, ma imho il miglior Bale si deve ancora vedere.


----------



## Gekyn (25 Maggio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> I numeri sono ottimi, ma imho il miglior Bale si deve ancora vedere.



cmq con tutta la pressione che ha avuto mister 100 mln.... direi non male, sicuramente l'anno prossimo con moltissima pressione in meno e un coppa in più, i numeri possono solo che migliorare......


----------



## Jino (26 Maggio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> I numeri sono ottimi, ma imho il miglior Bale si deve ancora vedere.



Senza dimenticare che i primi mesi era comunque in condizioni fisiche deficitarie


----------



## The Ripper (26 Maggio 2014)

negli ultimi 3 mesi è sicuramente venuto fuori Bale rispetto a Neymar. Secondo me hanno influito molto alcune cose come il fatto di essere già "giocatore europeo", di essere più esperto seppur di giovane età, e non ultima la situazione generale della squadra.
Nei mesi di assenza di Messi, Neymar ha tenuto a galla il Barça... il Real senza Ronaldo sarebbe stato trascinato da Bale? Non so.

In ogni caso sono 2 grandissimi giocatori che devono ancora far vedere il meglio.


----------



## Jino (26 Maggio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> negli ultimi 3 mesi è sicuramente venuto fuori Bale rispetto a Neymar. Secondo me hanno influito molto alcune cose come il fatto di essere già "giocatore europeo", di essere più esperto seppur di giovane età, e non ultima la situazione generale della squadra.
> Nei mesi di assenza di Messi, Neymar ha tenuto a galla il Barça... il Real senza Ronaldo sarebbe stato trascinato da Bale? Non so.
> 
> In ogni caso sono 2 grandissimi giocatori che devono ancora far vedere il meglio.



Bale, quando è mancato Ronaldo, ha fatto giusto giusto vincere la coppa del rè proprio contro il Barca di Messi e Neymar


----------



## The Ripper (26 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Bale, quando è mancato Ronaldo, ha fatto giusto giusto vincere la coppa del rè proprio contro il Barca di Messi e Neymar



ha fatto un gol, gran gol, ma Messi è mancato 3 mesi eh!


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Maggio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> negli ultimi 3 mesi è sicuramente venuto fuori Bale rispetto a Neymar. Secondo me hanno influito molto alcune cose come il fatto di essere già "giocatore europeo", di essere più esperto seppur di giovane età, e non ultima la situazione generale della squadra.
> Nei mesi di assenza di Messi, Neymar ha tenuto a galla il Barça... il Real senza Ronaldo sarebbe stato trascinato da Bale? Non so.
> 
> In ogni caso sono 2 grandissimi giocatori che devono ancora far vedere il meglio.



Giusta osservazione. Le situazioni di Real e Barcellona sembrano essere capovolte rispetto a pochi anni fa.


----------



## Snake (26 Maggio 2014)

Bale quest'anno ha giocato 9 partite senza Ronaldo, in queste 9 partite ha segnato 9 gol, teoricamente sarebbero pure 10 se ci mettiamo una partita dove Ronaldo era uscito per infortunio con Bale che segnò successivamente. Bilancio del Real in queste 9 partite, 8 vittorie e una sola sconfitta, quella col Borussia. 9-10 gol, sono praticamente la metà di tutti i suoi gol segnati in stagione.


----------



## Shevchenko (26 Maggio 2014)

Per me Neymar è un talento pazzesco e son sicuro che tra massimo 2 anni esploderà definitivamente.Ma per ora non c'è proprio paragone!Bale gli è 10 spanne sopra e lo preferisco come giocatore.E' più concreto,non sta li a fare tante finte (inutili) va diretto al punto.Mi piace troppo giocatore!E' il giocatore che per ora mi piace più da vedere..Più di Ronaldo,Messi,Ibra etc...E' un mostro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Maggio 2014)

Bale ha comunque segnato 4 goal in meno della sua miglior stagione agli Spurs.


----------



## Shevchenko (26 Maggio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Bale ha comunque segnato 4 goal in meno della sua miglior stagione agli Spurs.



Sono comunque pochi goal in meno..E' solo il primo anno che fa al Real.Si è dovuto adattare,poi ha avuto anche qualche infortunio e la pressione dei 100 mln.

Comunque ragazzi guardate questo video.
Il Coast to Coast che fa al 17esimo goal è pazzesco.Mamma mia che goal..Rischia d'essere pure più bello di quello contro il barca..Certo meno importante,però sticavoli.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Maggio 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Sono comunque pochi goal in meno..E' solo il primo anno che fa al Real.Si è dovuto adattare,poi ha avuto anche qualche infortunio e la pressione dei 100 mln.
> 
> Comunque ragazzi guardate questo video.
> Il Coast to Coast che fa al 17esimo goal è pazzesco.Mamma mia che goal..Rischia d'essere pure più bello di quello contro il barca..Certo meno importante,però sticavoli.


Ma era un elogio eh.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Maggio 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Sono comunque pochi goal in meno..E' solo il primo anno che fa al Real.Si è dovuto adattare,poi ha avuto anche qualche infortunio e la pressione dei 100 mln.
> 
> Comunque ragazzi guardate questo video.
> Il Coast to Coast che fa al 17esimo goal è pazzesco.Mamma mia che goal..Rischia d'essere pure più bello di quello contro il barca..Certo meno importante,però sticavoli.



Il quindicesimo è uguale a quello col Barça.


----------



## Shevchenko (26 Maggio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma era un elogio eh.


Ok.
Scusami ti ho frainteso.



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il quindicesimo è uguale a quello col Barça.




Vero!Però quello che mi ha impressionato di più è stato il 17esimo.Cioè si è fatto tutto il campo in corsa ed ha avuto la lucidità di scartare un avversario e spiazzare il portiere.Pazzesco.


----------



## 666psycho (26 Maggio 2014)

Bale prossimo vincitore del pallone d'oro....


----------



## O Animal (13 Maggio 2015)

Rileggiamo e ridiamo...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Maggio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Rileggiamo e ridiamo...



Non c'è niente da ridere, c'è da piangere

Hanno distrutto un dio di carro armato e ne hanno fatto un paracarro

Mentre all'altro gli fanno fare quello che sa far meglio, giocare a calcio


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Maggio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Rileggiamo e ridiamo...





mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Bale è andato nella peggior squadra possibile, non è un palleggiatore di natura.
> 
> Adesso forse è più di Neymar, però questo ha più margine di crescita, essendo in Europa da solo quattro mesi...


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Non c'è niente da ridere, c'è da piangere
> 
> Hanno distrutto un dio di carro armato e ne hanno fatto un paracarro
> 
> Mentre all'altro gli fanno fare quello che sa far meglio, giocare a calcio




Perfetto. Bale è stato distrutto. Annientato.


----------



## robs91 (13 Maggio 2015)

Sempre pensato che il gallese non valesse tutti quei soldi pagati dal Real.E' un giocatore di alto livello ma non un fuoriclasse.


----------



## Snake (13 Maggio 2015)

fossi in lui me andrei, l'aria ormai è irrespirabile, pare sia stato pure aggredito dopo la partita. A manchester lo aspettano a braccia aperte


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Maggio 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Sempre pensato che il gallese non valesse tutti quei soldi pagati dal Real.E' un giocatore di alto livello ma non un fuoriclasse.



L'anno scorso però andava fortissimo. Un anno sì e uno no per ora.


----------



## Jino (13 Maggio 2015)

Bale rimane un grandissimo giocatore, che ha fatto comunque una buonissima stagione, i numeri lo dimostrano. Come tutto il Madrid e come capita ad ogni squadra che vince la champions e disputa il mondiale nel momento finale e decisivo della stagione è scoppiato.


----------



## Snake (14 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso però andava fortissimo. Un anno sì e uno no per ora.



eh appunto, se già dopo una stagione in cui comunque gli ha fatto vincere champions e coppa non lo possono più vedere c'è qualcosa di malato in quella tifoseria


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> eh appunto, se già dopo una stagione in cui comunque gli ha fatto vincere champions e coppa non lo possono più vedere c'è qualcosa di malato in quella tifoseria



Ma sicuro, io non ho parole. Poi comunque sono arrivati in semifinale, in campionato male ma hanno fatto comunque il record di vittorie (magra consolazione), hanno vinto il mondiale, insomma...


----------



## Jino (14 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso però andava fortissimo. Un anno sì e uno no per ora.



Quest'anno come numeri non è mica lontano dallo scorso anno sai. La differenza dunque dove sta? Nei risultati di squadra, è evidente. Se il Real avesse vinto la champions anche quest'anno e Bale avesse avuto questo rendimento tutti direbbero che è stata un'altra stagione importante con un ottimo contributo.

Nel bene e nel male i risultati di squadra incidono anche sui singoli quando si tirano le somme.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Maggio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Quest'anno come numeri non è mica lontano dallo scorso anno sai. La differenza dunque dove sta? Nei risultati di squadra, è evidente. Se il Real avesse vinto la champions anche quest'anno e Bale avesse avuto questo rendimento tutti direbbero che è stata un'altra stagione importante con un ottimo contributo.
> 
> Nel bene e nel male i risultati di squadra incidono anche sui singoli quando si tirano le somme.



Ovvio, comunque c'è da dire che la scorsa semifinale ha devastato il bayern, mentre quest'anno in tutte e due le partite è stato un fantasma. Poi comunque la differenza è corale, da solo non ce la farebbe mai.


----------



## Jino (14 Maggio 2015)

Ma lo stesso Real appunto nella semi dello scorso anno fisicamente e mentalmente stava all'opposto. Bale lo scorso anno era un giocatore più maturo e conoscenza già il calcio europeo, la stagione di Neymar invece fu cosi cosi ma è stata una stagione di adattamento e quest'anno i risultati si vede, sono decisamente migliorati. Certo il rendimento delle due squadre, molto diverso specie negli ultimi mesi, ha fatto il resto.


----------



## Theochedeo (14 Maggio 2015)

Ma come si fa a dare addosso a Bale in questo modo. E' palese che non valga tutti quei soldi ma rimane comunque uno dei migliori giocatori al mondo (per il migliore). La realtà è che lui rende sulla sinistra mentre sulla destra è nullo. Se continuano così lo rovinano infatti da suo grandissimo estimatore spero con tutto il cuore vada al Real o al limite al Bayern Monaco.


----------



## koti (14 Maggio 2015)

Il problema è che avendolo strapagato (non vale assolutamente cento milioni) si aspettavano un giocatore sui livelli di Cristiano Ronaldo o quasi, cosa che non è di certo.

Lo ritengo un gran bel giocatore, ma non un campionissimo. Ci si attendeva troppo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Agosto 2015)

La prima stagione decisamente positiva per Bale e normalissima per Neymar.
Seconda stagione esplosione del Brasiliano e negativa per Gareth.
Entrambi hanno vinto la Champions League da protagonisti.


----------



## Torros (3 Agosto 2015)

Bale lo scorso anno è stato più importante di Neymar quest'anno per me.
Neymar ha giocato più vicino alla porta, con l'unico compito di finalizzare, spesso a tu per tu col portiere.

Per me cmq rispetto allo scorso anno, Bale ha fatto un passo indietro, sopratutto atleticamente.
Per giocatori di quella stazza e quelle leve, mettere su massa muscolare è spesso controproducente dal punto di vista dell'agilità e del primo passo(accelerazione). Mentre un brevilineo grazie al baricentro basso e alle leve corte può anche permettersi di avere qualche chilo in più di muscoli, per un longilineo è spesso un malus.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Agosto 2015)




----------



## The P (3 Agosto 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> La prima stagione decisamente positiva per Bale e normalissima per Neymar.
> Seconda stagione esplosione del Brasiliano e negativa per Gareth.
> Entrambi hanno vinto la Champions League da protagonisti.



Concordo. Comunque per me Bale è penalizzato dalla posizione di esterno destro offensivo. Per me da il meglio sulla sinistra e quando ha campo. In quella posizione era una furia!


----------



## ed.vedder77 (3 Agosto 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Il problema è che avendolo strapagato (non vale assolutamente cento milioni) si aspettavano un giocatore sui livelli di Cristiano Ronaldo o quasi, cosa che non è di certo.
> 
> Lo ritengo un gran bel giocatore, ma non un campionissimo. Ci si attendeva troppo.



Concordo.anche se per me lo fanno giocare in un ruolo non suo..


----------

